# Paw Paw, MI - Southern MI...1999 F-250 SD



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Putting my 1999 Ford F-250 SD up for sale.
Has the 5.4 Triton with 92k original on the odometer. 
I've recently replaced all 8 plugs & coils, heater core, tires have about 10k on them. Fall of '17 I did front axle u-joints, wheel bearings and brakes. Bed is pretty solid, minimal bubbles on wheel wells, worst rust is on drivers cab corner. Looking to get 8k out of it.


----------



## K-Squared (Oct 14, 2018)

Is this still available? Does price include salter and plow? What size salter is it?


----------

